# Tyler's First Halloween/Halloween Party



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Last night Tony, Tyler, and I attended Tyler's first Halloween party,"Doom Room" at Zoom Room where we take him to school! To be honest, he wasn't too thrilled--a little overwhelming with so many dogs--he even growled at his little girlfriend Cha Cha ( a Yorkie). Tony didn't dress up, but Tyler and I did--as lions. 

Honestly, it was so much fun for me to dress up--I haven't done so in years. We got tons of compliments--everyone thought I was an artist or makeup artist--so far from it, so that was so nice to get the praise. We had tons of pictures taken of us--some from people we know from class and others we never met. We ended up winning 3rd place in the pet parent contest they had. 

Tyler was so exhausted from the party that he fell asleep curled up in my lap on the way home--poor guy! Definitely a memorable 1st for Tyler and for us and one I'll always remember of my little boy :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't you two look adorable  Yes I find when mine went to Barking Babies events they would get stressed and exhausted.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Maureen! He's so fearful--I think he just likes being home! I'm trying though--I'd love for him to play with other dogs and be as happy as I see others! He does enjoy the agility classes though.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute, yes mine were zonked out after the parade and Boo slept until 8 am this morning! Very unusual.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - you two look great and congrats on winning 3rd place!!:chili: I know in the past there are some events that Tyler really wasn't crazy about mainly because of amount of people, dogs, noise. It can be chaotic. I sort of enjoyed them, though worried about him and figured I didn't want to push him too much. My son used to do voice over work and we'd go to a lot of auditions. I always felt that when he wasn't enjoying it, that we would just not do it. I feel the same about Tyler. He's good playing with a small group of dogs, say 5 or 6 which he does almost every night with our neighbors, but more than that he's stressed at times or wants to be in my arms.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

You guys looked so cute in that photo on FB!!!

Funny, we slept until 8 too! 



mdbflorida said:


> So cute, yes mine were zonked out after the parade and Boo slept until 8 am this morning! Very unusual.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much--I never usually win things, so it's a big deal for me!

I put him down for a few minutes and I could tell right away it was too much, so I held him the rest of the time and sat on a couch. I think he'd rather observe than be in the mix. We stayed for about an hour and 15 minutes. We drove a woman in my Thursday class who, if you can believe it, is 83--she asked if I'd drive her as she can't drive at night. Right before they announced the contest winners she said to me, "whenever, you want to leave..." so I knew the woman and Tony, who couldn't care less to be there or not, wanted to leave and Tyler, of course, so I made the executive decision and we left right after the winners were announced!

This woman is incredible. At 83 she drives herself to class twice a week for agility with her Maltipoo, Coco. They are actually perfect for each other. Coco is 3 and totally mellow. Isabelle, the woman, can't run, so the slowly walk the course in class. Coco does everything--it's amazing to watch them! Also, Isabelle does pilates twice a week, gets a massage, her hair done and has someone come to her house for a manicure. She's just fantastic!



Snowbody said:


> Kim - you two look great and congrats on winning 3rd place!!:chili: I know in the past there are some events that Tyler really wasn't crazy about mainly because of amount of people, dogs, noise. It can be chaotic. I sort of enjoyed them, though worried about him and figured I didn't want to push him too much. My son used to do voice over work and we'd go to a lot of auditions. I always felt that when he wasn't enjoying it, that we would just not do it. I feel the same about Tyler. He's good playing with a small group of dogs, say 5 or 6 which he does almost every night with our neighbors, but more than that he's stressed at times or wants to be in my arms.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay Kim and Tyler! 3rd place is phenomenal! Congrats...you both look awesome!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Joanne! Happy to win anything!



maddysmom said:


> Yay Kim and Tyler! 3rd place is phenomenal! Congrats...you both look awesome!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Tyler is adorable, great job on the costumes!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of fun. You two look great, congrats on your win.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Donna!



Lou's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Tyler is adorable, great job on the costumes!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks and thanks Pat. It was a lot of fun--it was fun to see the dogs--both big and small in costumes--very cute!



sassy's mommy said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. You two look great, congrats on your win.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim you and Tyler should have gotten first place, your costumes are just to cute, momma lion with her cub:wub:
now that I think about it when we take Matilda amongst many people and fluffs she also curls up on my lap and sleeps:wub:
I wish they were dog friendly here:blush:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awe that is so very cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love your costumes! 3rd place is great, but as cute as Tyler looks, he should of gotten 1st place.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie. Congrats on the win!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Paula! Honestly, I thought we would with all the head turning, etc. I'm not a spoiled sport, but I think, though, the people who won and the honorable mentioned dogs' parents are the "favorites" of one of the girl's that works there and also headed the voting. So, somewhat of a popularity contest. I'm not one of the favorites! If you go to the Zoom Room Hollywood site on FB, you'll see tons of pictures of the same dogs--those are who won. Although 3rd, it's still nice that we were recognized and something to always remember. Also, I loved doing my makeup and dressing up, so I had fun.

I'm with you, I wish I could get him more social!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim you and Tyler should have gotten first place, your costumes are just to cute, momma lion with her cub:wub:
> now that I think about it when we take Matilda amongst many people and fluffs she also curls up on my lap and sleeps:wub:
> I wish they were dog friendly here:blush:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, I honestly agree. They had a separate contest for the dogs and he didn't win. some of the ones that did win were cute, but Tyler was up there in my book as one of the best. His little face looked soooo cute with that lion's hood!

QUOTE=Furbabies mom;3492762]I love your costumes! 3rd place is great, but as cute as Tyler looks, he should of gotten 1st place.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks and Thanks!



TLR said:


> What a cutie. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, you and Tyler truly look like you should have won 1st Place!

I love your costumes and make-up ... you are so creative!

Your 83 year old friend sounds amazing! I knew two women in my life who were in their eighties and so much fun! I was nineteen years old when one of these women was in her 80's ... and, I loved spending time with her. I could never understand how more people can't appreciate seniors.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Marie--I really appreciate it! I'm actually surprised that the make up didn't come out too bad--I thought I'd do a terrible job--I'm so far from artistic! I love that you and the others felt I should have won first place--that's better than actually winning it because it's coming from my friends!

My grandmother was 89 when she died and I was around 32. She had so much pep and was so cool--I adored her, so I know what you mean. Isabelle is a bit like having my mom and grandmother all in one! I lost my mom, too young, to cancer about 2 and a half years ago. I hope that if I make it to 83 that I'm just like Isabelle--and my grandmother!

I'm already thinking of Halloween 2015. I've got a couple of things in mind. I really enjoy dong this!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim, you and Tyler truly look like you should have won 1st Place!
> 
> I love your costumes and make-up ... you are so creative!
> 
> Your 83 year old friend sounds amazing! I knew two women in my life who were in their eighties and so much fun! I was nineteen years old when one of these women was in her 80's ... and, I loved spending time with her. I could never understand how more people can't appreciate seniors.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks so much--I never usually win things, so it's a big deal for me!
> 
> I put him down for a few minutes and I could tell right away it was too much, so I held him the rest of the time and sat on a couch. I think he'd rather observe than be in the mix. We stayed for about an hour and 15 minutes. We drove a woman in my Thursday class who, if you can believe it, is 83--she asked if I'd drive her as she can't drive at night. Right before they announced the contest winners she said to me, "whenever, you want to leave..." so I knew the woman and Tony, who couldn't care less to be there or not, wanted to leave and Tyler, of course, so I made the executive decision and we left right after the winners were announced!
> 
> This woman is incredible. * At 83 she drives herself to class twice a week for agility with her Maltipoo, Coco. They are actually perfect for each other. Coco is 3 and totally mellow. Isabelle, the woman, can't run, so the slowly walk the course in class. Coco does everything--it's amazing to watch them! Also, Isabelle does pilates twice a week, gets a massage, her hair done and has someone come to her house for a manicure. She's just fantastic!*


I'll have what she's having! Whatever that is. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a cute picture. I bet it was fun!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Me too!!!



Snowbody said:


> I'll have what she's having! Whatever that is. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, it was. Now I can't wait until next year!



mfa said:


> What a cute picture. I bet it was fun!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You look so cool! I haven't dressed up for a while either but it's fun to do it. Congrats on the prize.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You two look fabulous! And it looks like so much fun!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Brenda--I hadn't either and I have to say it was a blast to do the makeup and wear the costume--I felt like a kid again!



Maglily said:


> You look so cool! I haven't dressed up for a while either but it's fun to do it. Congrats on the prize.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you! I really did enjoy it-can't wait for next year's!



sherry said:


> You two look fabulous! And it looks like so much fun!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So adorable. Looks like you have a BLAST!!!


----------

